# Getting married in Dubai



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

What does law say about expats getting married in Dubai?

We will also have to update the information on our passports - am I correct in assuming the Indian embassy has the authority to do that? (We both hold Indian passports)

Tried to get some information from the PRO but they just led us around in circles - so frustrating!!!

Who should I approach for this information?

Thanks...


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

There's afew threads on this topic (sort of)... Try googling for it and you'll see a fair bit of information on the 'net. Also have a look in here http://ukinuae.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/word/MarriageinDubai. Although this is aimed at British Citizens, it does give some advice regarding the differing religious denominations.

I note that the explorer "Dubai Red-Tape" guide suggests that you can have a civil wedding at the Indian Embassy and that you can get married at the Hindu Temple by the maharaj, which is then recognised by the Indian consulate. Assuming you are both Hindu of course.

At the end of the day, it is your consulate that should be able to give you the right answer however.

Many congratulations incidentally.

Jp


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I note that the explorer "Dubai Red-Tape" guide suggests that you can have a civil wedding at the Indian Embassy and that you can get married at the Hindu Temple by the *maharaj*, which is then recognised by the Indian consulate. Assuming you are both Hindu of course.


 Maharaj  Jag will be a very lucky man if he manages to find a king to give him away 

Jagat, pretty much all of what Reggie has pointed out is correct. Assuming you are both of the same religion, it's fairly straightforward. You can get married in the temple and also have a civil wedding at the Indian consulate. 

I chose not the have the civil wedding. We got married in Church and I then got our marriage certificate attested by the consulate as well as the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. You will need your certificate to be attested before your wife can apply for a name change on her passport.

You can find all details here: Consulate General of India- Consular Services, ICWA, NRI Complaints, Visa Fees, Emergency Certificates, Overseas Citizens India

Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Reggie and Pamela!

You're both invited to our wedding - whenever we decide to go ahead and take the plunge.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I gladly accept! I love weddings!


----------

